# March 10 at Hilsman's!!!



## Hilsman (Feb 27, 2012)

Having another shoot on March 10.  You guys and gals need to come on out and have some fun.  We have new inserts in the targets, new lanes and a lot of fun. I guess we could let Butch and Lee  everyone but I know some of you folks could show them a thing or two, we can't let them take the $$$ every time. I am also adding a new class the K45 Unlimited- a run whatcha brung money class with 50% payback. So for all the folks that want to shoot your hunting setup for money without having to slow it down this is the class for you.  This course will be on some of our new lanes that have not been shot on before so it will definitely be new to everyone.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have not mad it out yet and this was one of my favorite places to shoot so I will be there rain or shine.

I'm coming for the K45 so come donate some money to me.

Did I see new fome in someone pic from the last shoot yes sir can't wait to put some holes in them.

So Hilsman's on Sat. and RAC on Sun, what a great weekend that will be.


----------



## nadams (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll spread it around and see if I can get a few to come put up some $$! Great place to shoot


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope I'm set and ready to go.....tired of working all the time, but so glad to have a great place to work!!!


----------



## C Cape (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be able to get off on the 10th!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 1, 2012)

My group is gonna be there. We owe your targets a whoopin !


----------



## snake bite (Mar 1, 2012)

Gonna try to make this one!  Hilsman's is a GREAT place to shoot and you wont find nicer folks


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 3, 2012)

We cleaned out some new lanes today.  There is a nice mixture of long, short, up hill and down hill.  It should be a good one.  The only thing we need is for some folks to come out and give Butch and Lee a .  Don't let them make it 3 in a row.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 3, 2012)

Theres a big ole  coming to Hilsmans targets soon. That Bowanna guy will be bringing it with him.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 3, 2012)

Lookin forward to the new lanes and the possible  

Ya'll come out. Great course with new inserts.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2012)

As of now no plans for next weekend so should be a good weekend of shooting. See yall on Sat and RAC on Sun.


----------



## Big John (Mar 5, 2012)

hound dog said:


> See yall on Sat and RAC on Sun.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 5, 2012)

Started working on the course today.  Its gonna be a good fun shoot. Just hope the rain holds off.  We will have a long distance shoot as well, with 50% payback.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> Started working on the course today.  Its gonna be a good fun shoot. Just hope the rain holds off.  We will have a long distance shoot as well, with 50% payback.



What color target on the long shoot ?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2012)

bowanna said:


> What color target on the long shoot ?



What color pin you have in you sight?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 5, 2012)

That white goat would make a great long distance target. I know Lee will love me for that


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2012)

badcompany said:


> That white goat would make a great long distance target. I know Lee will love me for that



I was thinking what we talked about one of the gummy bears. LOL


----------



## badcompany (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats right, he does have those. Great idea HD


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 5, 2012)

I could do the white little gummy bear just for bowanna.  Isn't his favorite color target to shoot is white.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> I could do the white little gummy bear just for bowanna.  Isn't his favorite color target to shoot is white.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, is this pick on the old guy day ?   I can go with the gummy bear as long as it ain't white.


----------



## Greimer (Mar 6, 2012)

Going to be up for the weekend and looking forward to shooting with dad for the first 3d of my year.  It will be fun shoting right down the road from were I used to live


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 6, 2012)

Finished up the course today.  Just waitin on sat to get here to see if anybody is up to task of puttin a whoopin on Butch and Bowanna, or if they are gonna win the $$ again.



bowanna said:


> Hey, is this pick on the old guy day ?   I can go with the gummy bear as long as it ain't white.



Looks like you got lucky this time.  The white gummy bear is shot up pretty good so until I can get it fixed it looks  like it will be a  deer for the long shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 6, 2012)

Gooood, I like stickn deer and whoopn young whipper snappers on the 3-D range. 
They like whoopn me too.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 7, 2012)

Just waitin on sat to get here to see if anybody is up to task of puttin a whoopin on Butch and Bowanna, or if they are gonna win the $$ again.

Almost time for our whoopin !   >>>--->


----------



## Big John (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok then


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 8, 2012)

*whooping*

And a good SOLID WHOOPING is what you shall receive....


----------



## dbell80 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am gonna have to come out of the mountains and make the drive down to see you guys battle it out.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2012)

just bring your rubber boots, it might be a little muddy after the rain today


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm coming and I'm pumped up and ready to put a  on anyone that is in the K54 class.


----------



## dbell80 (Mar 9, 2012)

hound dog said:


> I'm coming and I'm pumped up and ready to put a  on anyone that is in the K54 class.



Glad I am shootin in K45 and not K54!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 9, 2012)

I will be there around 10


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> Glad I am shootin in K45 and not K54!



  He will win with no prob in that class.  Guess I better add another class


----------



## dbell80 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> He will win with no prob in that class.  Guess I better add another class



If your adding classes add a K10 for me!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok this phone and my thumb sometimes don't get along. K45


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 9, 2012)

Be there about 9, need someone to shoot with!!! My pal Rocky can't be there til about 11.....my son plays in Atlanta tomorrow night, gotta be thru early so I can go see him!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 10, 2012)

Its time to start the 3-D weekend. See ya there !


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2012)

Had a blast. I shot great.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 10, 2012)

Had a blast,Thanks Robbie for the shoot! Great course!


----------



## Big John (Mar 10, 2012)

Lots of fun!!! In K54 today... Great course... and what ever you paid the weather man... do it next time too. I was nice...


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 10, 2012)

Good job Robbie!  Keep it up we has a blast.


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 10, 2012)

Great course Robbie thanks.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 10, 2012)

Man, it was a pretty day. To bad I had to stink it up. I could come up with a lot of excuses but man, I just shot bad. 
I shot twice as many 5's today as I shot all year. (4) Wasn't a hard shoot either. 
I told my boy on the way that I was pass due a really good or a really bad shoot. Got the bad one.  
I couldn't hang around for the winners pics but Corey called me and said he burned it up a little. 
Its good to hear someone gave those targets some pay back. 
Hopefully its all out of my system.     ....Heres a few pics !


----------



## drago (Mar 10, 2012)

Big John said:


> Lots of fun!!! In K54 today... Great course... and what ever you paid the weather man... do it next time too. I was nice...



What the h**l is K54 Bi**h


----------



## badcompany (Mar 10, 2012)

Hate I missed it. I would much rather been shooting with you guys than replacing my transmission in the Danger Ranger. I will get ya next time.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 10, 2012)

drago said:


> What the h**l is K54 Bi**h



 Thats the new Hound dog class


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Thats the new Hound dog class



Only in my wold.


----------



## Greimer (Mar 10, 2012)

Any scores?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2012)

Greimer said:


> Any scores?



They will be up shortly.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay the scores have been posted.  Thanks everyone for the complements on the course.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 10, 2012)

It was a great range Robbie. I think I have found out my problem. I need to shoot ten targets to warm up, then start the round...lolol I was 28 down after 11 targets, then shot 4 up on the last 9......I'll figure it out...


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 12, 2012)

I have one question....What happened to all the trees?
Was good to see the Gang...


----------

